# Rim for costum tank



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

I Plan on making a tank. my brothers are careless and are bound to mess with the tank, so i am kinda nervous with just putting a slab of glass on the top. Is there any way that i can get like a top or like lining or something?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

make a hood!! I did took no time at all!! make frame thats the sa,e size perimeter as ur tank plus 2mm overlap and then clad!!! 2rows did me and a routed shelf cut 2size before routing for the lid all coated in yacht varnish!!! Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

home depot, u can buy and cut glass there, just ask the people around.


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*why not use the guide to building a lid on the diy section under information section on this website

DIY SECTION - CLICK HERE

click the above link to go stright to it.
im using the guide to build my own custom stand and lid, very useful with pic's and all.*


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

hmmm. i didnt know there was a diy page on this site... thx


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*Gald to be of service me Lady*


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

are you implying that im a chick? How dare you!






























god i wish i was a chick


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*







No LOL its what the buttler used to say on Thunderbirds to Lady Penelopy.







*


----------

